# Shampooin' the Lawn



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

This year I was going to try the Johnson's and Johnson's baby soap shampooing method. I always get stress spots and I wanted to see if this inexpensive method will help the water absorb better and allow me to go longer in between waterings. The question I wanted to get another set of eyes on is my method of application. I have a Brookstone car wash hose end applicator that has measurements on it. I was trying to use this just because it was laying around and I haven't used it in about 5 years. I did some tests with it as you would with any hose end applicator. Here is what I found but I'm not sure how to manipulate it to get my desired amounts down. I know what some of you are thinking - just go buy a real one and I will if I can't figure out how to use this one. :lol:

My tests:

I put blue food coloring in the "soap" container and added 3oz of water to use as my testing liquid.

I found that it takes about 5 minutes to completely empty the 3oz of blue water out of the container.

I then found it takes about 45 seconds to pump out 1 gallon of water.

I wanted to apply 3oz soap/1 gal of water per 1,000 sq. feet. So I would need to cover 1,000 sq. feet in 5 minutes but I would be applying over 5 gallons of water in that 1,000 sq. feet. There isn't any other adjustments on the hose end applicator that I can play with. Any ideas on how to use this because the application doesn't have to be as precise as other chemicals applied but I wanted to get close to my mark. Thanks-


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

Maybe mix the soap with water in 1:1 ratio, so you gain some time?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You could dilute the soap some more but the more water you put down with the soap the better as it will help it work it down into the soil. I think you are fine with where you are at. How many sq/ft are you applying this to?


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> Maybe mix the soap with water in 1:1 ratio, so you gain some time?


So mix 1.5oz of soap with 1.5oz of water and then hose it down? How then do I figure it all out?


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> You could dilute the soap some more but the more water you put down with the soap the better as it will help it work it down into the soil. I think you are fine with where you are at. How many sq/ft are you applying this to?


I have about 5,800 but I round it to 6,000 sq. feet. Right now, I'm at 3oz of soap to 6ish gallons of water per 1,000 sq. feet.

So you're saying just keep it where it's at and spray her down or dilute the soap more?

If I dilute the soap more I'm putting down less soap but the same amount of water... I dunno what's better.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Lawndad said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > You could dilute the soap some more but the more water you put down with the soap the better as it will help it work it down into the soil. I think you are fine with where you are at. How many sq/ft are you applying this to?
> ...


I don't what I was thinking with the whole diluting the soap thing :shock: I think you will be fine with the set up you have as long as you don't mind spending that long hand watering the lawn.


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Lawndad said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


I may just shampoo the backyard as a test to see how it compares to the front and because that's where most of my stress spots pop up. That shouldn't take me that long then. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I went around and just squirted the soap onto the brown spots and then hosed it in. Thats good for the real bad spots..


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> I went around and just squirted the soap onto the brown spots and then hosed it in. Thats good for the real bad spots..


I remember you did a video on that a while back and as I recall it worked for you, right?


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yup it worked out fine. The kids love helping with it lol


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I've definitely contemplated just getting 10 bottles of shampoo from the dollar store and just squirting them on all of my bad spots (LDS, Swale) just before one of our big rain storms. Any reason not to?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Any reason not to?


I say why not? I usually get the clear baby shampoo at Wally World for a buck a piece. I dump one or two in a hose end sprayer and just spray 'till it's gone.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Go for it!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I had a half bottle left from when I last used it in a hose end sprayer. I dropped it all on a 10ft section at the top of my front hill. We're having storms tonight so I figured why not. We will see how badly my front lawn smells like "Ocean Breeze" in the morning.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> We will see how badly my front lawn smells like "Ocean Breeze" in the morning.


It wouldn't happen to be Suave shampoo would it? 

I buy that for my kids to use since they seem to like to waste it


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. I guess the verdict is to spray her all down!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > We will see how badly my front lawn smells like "Ocean Breeze" in the morning.
> ...


That's the one! Smells pretty good to me


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I just spray without mesuring or anything and water it in.
I used some leftover Frozen shampoo, so it might glitter a bit.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ales_gantar said:


> ...I used some leftover Frozen shampoo, so it might glitter a bit.


 :laugh:


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The glitter is so you know where you applied right? and when you can't see it anymore time for more? =P


----------



## Amp3d (Jun 21, 2017)

I have one section of my front yard that was dug up twice in a year -- one was to repair a drain pipe and the second time to pipe in a gas service line. 
Dirt is compacted and hard as heck. 
Picked up a bottle of dish detergent and squirted some, watered in. Got nice and foamy.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

So basicaly just spray any soap.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheap soap, not like soap with bleach or antibacterial stuff.


----------

